# Unable to send emails through Outlook 2007



## daowen (Feb 23, 2008)

I have an OEM version of Office 2007 that came with my computer. I am also running Vista Ultimate 64 Bit.

I can receive emails no problem through all my accounts. The rules seperate the email and place them in folders accordingly.

When I try to send an email Outlook goes into "Synchronizing Folders" and just stays in that status. If I hit "Send/Receive" the system loops and keeps doing the task (I let it do it for over 300 attempts with no errors reported). I have tried to repair and such to no avail.

Any ideas? I can post screen captures if needed.

Thank you,

Doug


----------



## daowen (Feb 23, 2008)

Further information...

Not all emails.

It appears that some emails will send, and they send rather well. Some emails just sit there in the out box. This is really confusing. Anyone shead any light on this?

Doug


----------



## DrMorganes (Feb 23, 2008)

Posting your email settings would be helpful. Also check your outbound email for attachments. Large attachments may cause delays or send failures. Keep in mind that most consumer ISPs provide much higher download speeds than upload speeds. Your 6Mbps cable connection may only upload at 768Kbps (or less).


----------



## daowen (Feb 23, 2008)

Nothing really fancy about the settings.

Emails come in through my host account. I send outgoing through it also. Requires authentification and that is also done.

Further info: I know it is not the settings (or it should not be). When I send a regular email (text only) there is no problem. When I try to send an attachment there is a problem.

I moved from Outlook XP to Outlook 2007. Same settings where no problem on XP.

Now, sending attachments with 2007 it just goes into this Syncronizing Folders thing and loops. I let it loop once for over 48 hours!

Any ideas?

Doug


----------

